# Build Your Own CNC Machine



## rasmi (6 فبراير 2010)

*Build Your Own CNC Machine*
Apress | English | ISBN-10: 1430224894 | 350 pages | PDF | 11 Mb​ Do you like to build things? Are you ever frustrated at having to compromise your designs to fit whatever parts happen to be available? Would you like to fabricate your own parts? Build Your Own CNC Machine is the book to get you started. CNC expert Patrick Hood-Daniel and best-selling author James Kelly team up to show you how to construct your very own CNC machine. Then they go on to show you how to use it, how to document your designs in Computer-Aided Design programs, and how to output your designs as specifications and tool paths that feed into the CNC machine, controlling it as it builds whatever parts your imagination can dream up.

*Download*

Hotfile | Rapidshare​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (7 فبراير 2010)

أفادك الله 
وشـكرآ على هذا الكتاب


----------



## الصباريني (9 فبراير 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## 3dil (15 فبراير 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## rasmi (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله للمرور والرد


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## حمدى محمد زيدان (12 يونيو 2012)

ياريت اللى عنده مشروه كامل ينزله


----------

